# What do you want played at your funeral?



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm rather curious... 
My choice:


----------



## Satangel (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]9jK-NcRmVcw[/yt]


----------



## emigre (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2012)

Got at least 2 songs.

But the one I'd likely to have played on mine would be.

[yt]5anLPw0Efmo[/yt]

Ironically it's the song that "saved" me from death.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]I_izvAbhExY&ob[/yt]
or maybe this
[yt]rHJoj9IqeKg[/yt]
[yt]rY0WxgSXdEE&ob[/yt]

I could go on....


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 18, 2012)

This one would be mine =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlS_kmxES0


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 18, 2012)

Probably this


----------



## exangel (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]aNOMQwTdmto[/yt]
[yt]g_kHdmp3E1g[/yt]

edit: added 2nd video.  Depends on whether or not I'm I've married when I die.  If I am, then both.  If not, then just the second.
of course it would be the album track, and not have that sound at the beginning.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_XOVh-cDtk


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have an agreement with my best friend that if I die young, she has to do the Sending dance at my funeral, staff and drss and everything, to the music from FFX. 'Cause I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 18, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I have an agreement with my best friend that if I die young, she has to do the Sending dance at my funeral, staff and drss and everything, to the music from FFX. 'Cause I'm such a nerd.



....
I hope you dont die young. I would feel very sorry for your friend xD


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHYqwOPnTcQ&feature=related


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## frogboy (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVMKShUHlFc&feature=related


----------



## Depravo (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Xuphor (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]oasnbzEMV08[/yt]

If I die and become an Angel, I'd like it to be like this.... Angel/demon wars and stuff.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqhNsc0KSL4


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jan 18, 2012)

Super Smash Bros.

OH YOU MEANT MUSIC.


----------



## zerolinks (Jan 18, 2012)

Supreme Dirt said:


> Super Smash Bros.
> 
> OH YOU MEANT MUSIC.




Ahaha! Awesome.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

Supreme Dirt said:


> Super Smash Bros.
> 
> OH YOU MEANT MUSIC.


You can always play the smash bro theme  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aErK6R9QxTM


----------



## stylow (Jan 18, 2012)

Roxas theme


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNcDwin4BbY


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 18, 2012)

I've actually thought about this before.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## Majorami (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0efyGLcaCX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuP4bkl-bYI


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2012)

[yt]A_sY2rjxq6M[/yt]

I plan on getting cremated.


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY[/youtube]  


The _entire_ song.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2012)

Veho said:


> *song*



The topic is songs for your funeral, not songs for your suicide pact.


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The topic is songs for your funeral, not songs for your suicide pact.


If I die, I'm taking everyone with me


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jan 18, 2012)

Nah but in all seriousness, if I die, there will be video games being played at my funeral. Fuck depressing funeral services. I will not have people crying on my account. So all the music will be music from games.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 18, 2012)

This

Or this

Or this

But if I can only choose one it has to be this one


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 18, 2012)

This
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY

lol. Oh well i dont mind any song at all if everyone is having a smiling face on my funeral. Makes my life feel worthwhile.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm gonna come back and haunt my own funeral
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R4hN4dhn6Y&feature=related


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8npI0Xe2wi4


----------



## Devin (Jan 19, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxGQiGfFVEs[/youtube]

^This.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 19, 2012)

or


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Judas18 (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt]http://youtu.be/1grpjQTcI84[/yt]

This would be perfect.
I give up trying to get Youtube videos to work on here. Gonna go abort myself now.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jan 19, 2012)

Such a gloomy thread... Ironically I was just listening to a song called Heroes Die by HORSE The Band.

Anyway, I want:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDrctb2BzLg[/youtube]

EDIT: wut, that isn't irony. I'm retarded.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 19, 2012)

and


----------



## klim28 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is what every funeral here is playing. And I also want it in my funeral/burial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwLl5nY5WPI

And maybe Waka Waka lol


----------



## tlyee61 (Jan 19, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ReyoNpyrM[\media]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd force them to play my entire music collection (Which, ATM, is approximately 12,000 amounting to...a month or 2.) Everyday they'd have to come in for at least 4 hours to listen to and mourn my death.

But if I had to choose one, it'd be anything by Chris Bathgate. This man is a genius.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt][media]Yna9FIlV03Y[/media][/yt]


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

[yt][media]s00n1o_QC8k[/media][/yt]
or the original.. cheesy =P  but I love this song.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2012)

just when everyone is crying about my tragical death, I will rise from my coffin with this song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y



I hope they don't cremate me


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

I LIED. I will put giant ass subwoofers and speakers all throughout and play this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRftXCiqfQ8


----------



## steveroo (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqg3l3r_DRI

the sabre dance


----------



## Domination (Jan 19, 2012)

This would be an incredible and beautiful coda to my life. It has to be a very proficient live band playing it though (preferably Oceansize themselves ), it just wouldn't feel right playing this on speakers, but I wouldn't want a shitty band spoiling Oceansize's epic piece of art either.

[yt]fC1Ts8LHnKU[/yt]


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm looking at this topic and the choices of people, I DONT WANT TO DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2012)

Thats the one right there... lol


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]l6Blelk4WY4[/yt][yt]osr0JxHm9nY[/yt]
[yt]GpRUyEcbvk0[/yt][yt]ingTpNNHroE[/yt]
[yt]LyymN-osUjY[/yt]


----------



## Majorami (Jan 19, 2012)

Spring is a metaphor for new life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJJ94uw05KQ

Appropriate for funerals.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 19, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Hmm looking at this topic and the choices of people, I DONT WANT TO DIE!!!!!!!


Maybe this song suits your funeral:



NahuelDS said:


> just when everyone is crying about my tragical death, I will rise from my coffin with this song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y
> 
> 
> ...


Cremated on earth or cremated in the fires of the depths of hell, whats the difference?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## rehevkor (Jan 19, 2012)

May sound random, but perhaps Tim Minchin - Drinking White Wine in the Sun


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 19, 2012)

frogboy said:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


if I heard that played at a funeral, I'd cry. Hard.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks you everyone for your suggestions~!
*evil chuckle*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is the songs I will have played at my funeral, in order.
Hymn of the Fayth from FFX
Dust to Dust from FFXIII
Allay Pain from Witch Hunter Robin
Umiji by Utada Hikaru
Chorale for Jaspers from Homestuck
Gloomy Sunday (the song that drives people to suicide)
Also, this would be on a CD and have it so no one knows what's on the CD before it's played.


And yes, I'm implying my funeral will also include mass suicide. I know it's morbid and cruel, but hey, I'd be dead, what would I care?


----------



## frogboy (Jan 20, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> Thanks you everyone for your suggestions~!
> *evil chuckle*


Aw snap... he's gonna use them at OUR funerals...

Also: Still Alive (the Mirror's Edge theme). I've always loved that song...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2012)

Guys, I lied again...I WANT THIS: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL5u9hHffCQ


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 20, 2012)

This.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE&ob=av3e

and maybe this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM&ob=av3e


----------



## Serke (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 20, 2012)

[yt]5QIeHhTmDCo[/yt]


----------



## wasim (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing. 
We don't play any music during funerals and i don't want any music at my funeral.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> And yes, I'm implying my funeral will also include mass suicide. I know it's morbid and cruel, but hey, I'd be dead, what would I care?


dude...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Aw snap... he's gonna use them at OUR funerals...
> 
> Also: Still Alive (the Mirror's Edge theme). I've always loved that song...


Close. I'm currently participating in this (http://gbatemp.net/topic/318213-swapnote-werewolves-test-round/) game and I've assigned myself as the official BGM keeper 
So yes, some of these will make excellent BGM at my fellow players' funerals (I've chosen my own already, of course)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, I'm implying my funeral will also include mass suicide. I know it's morbid and cruel, but hey, I'd be dead, what would I care?
> ...


What? It's not like I picked totally inappropriate music. It's all depressing music.

Now if I wanted to be inappropriate I'd pick things like Thriller by Michael Jackson, Alive by Daft Punk, and No One Mourns the Wicked from the musical Wicked.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2012)

My dad went to a funeral where he said they played the Circle of Life by Elton Jon from the Lion King.  I think thats a really great choice for a song at a funeral.  I would like that played at mine years and years from now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2012)

_bump_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I guess this thread is alive again. Well, alrighty then...

I see that "Who Wants to Live Forever" is already taken, and that is a good one. Still, I might also suggest...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBOvOatPqnY

Or, to leave everyone a bit uneasy and nervous, it's hard to beat Tom Lehrer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frAEmhqdLFs


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRf63gU-8FE


----------



## ThriLL (Feb 24, 2012)

Logic's "As I Am"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkK8Is3sx-Y


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRvLt-v7Rvg


----------



## yusuo (Feb 24, 2012)

During the procession


As im being cremated or lowered or whatever


But im never going to die anyway so it doesn't really apply


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YyVpNKA7vs


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 26, 2012)

Thishttp://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ

_Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up_


----------

